# Retirement home/project



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Be patient with me on this one, I'm not very good with these computer things.

My wife and I have a little piece of heaven that we have been working on for our retirement.

The back story is, my father was born and raised in the area and bought a small piece of property not far from the home he was born and raised in. This was originally owned by his father. His sister and her husband bought the farm and my Father bought a piece of the property in 1957. It started with a hunting camp (you can read about it in the KARMA thread under WISCONSIN DEER HUNT). When my Father retired, he put a mobile home on the property for the summer months and through the grace of some wonder people in Alabama, spent his winters there with my Mother. With the passing of my Father and me working full time, and living 150 miles away, the mobile home started showing its age. I did every thing I could to keep the place livable for mom, but the day came when it was obvious that something had to be done. I was NOT going to allow my Mother to live in a s%&# hole. 
I went through the process of getting the permits to build a proper home for my Mother. As I was at the lumber yard to order lumber for the build, I got into a conversation with another customer. He had a "cottage" about 7 miles from our land that he was going to replace with a new home (think McMansion here). His plan was to tear down the cottage and build the new home. It was going to take about a week to tear down the cottage and it would cost him about $3000 for the removal. I asked him ...... 
If I could have it gone in 3 days, could I have it? He agreed immediatly and we shook hands. I have a friend in the area that moves building, gave him a call and 2 days later the cottage was delivered to my property. That week end I preped for the footings, the following weekend the footings were poured. One week later, I laid the block. The week end after the block were laid, the cottage was set in place. By now my back side is draggin. Took a couple weeks off to recoup and get some ideas about what to do with the interior. It was a bit of a cobble job to say the least. I gutted the place and started over. It had 2 bedrooms and a closet. The bathroom was an outhouse. It now has 2 bedrooms and a full bath. (sorry, I lost the SD card with the build pics of the interior).
From here, I'll TRY to post some pictures of the progress, but like I said I'm not too good at this, so bare with me.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

It had a slab under the back that had to go away.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Like I said, have patience with me. I tried to post the next step in the rebuild ... I may have to try again tomorrow because this does'nt seem to be working.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome story!

Let me know if I can help with the pictures!

Jim


----------



## Johnny (Jan 29, 2017)

wow !! I watch that TV show "Texas Flip and Move" and it is awesome
of what they can do with an old vintage building like that !!

Great score and good luck in your venture !












.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Tore the back off and start the rebuild.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Remove the siding and add insulation.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Insulation and new windows. Also new roof shingles.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Rebuilding the back room.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 29, 2017)

Very cool project.
Any pictures of the move?


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Very cool project.
> Any pictures of the move?




No pics of the move or placement. That was done during the week when I was at work. I had pics of it waiting to be positioned on the foundation but those were on the SD card with the interior remodel that got lost.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice job. Great of you to do that for mom. I often see older small houses on the side of the road near here. They are obviously waiting to be purchased and moved.

Many years ago, my soon-to-be Father in law wanted to move a 20x22 garage about two hundred feet. All we had was some 4-inch pipe and a gravel alleyway. Somehow, that thing was lifted with car jacks. Pipes were slid under the garage and we rolled, very slowly, it to where he wanted it to go.

That man had no education, but no one ever told him he couldn't do anything. He always figured out a way.

richg99


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Outside buttoned up.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

Interior of the back room. The Admiral wanted FLOORING on the walls. The challenge here is that you cant nail or glue this stuff because it has to expand and contract. Gravity is not your friend without some type of fastner. I'm trying a method that I dreampt up myself. If it lasts a couple years, I'll consider it a success.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 29, 2017)

This is the inside.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 29, 2017)

wow !! what a transformation !! very impressive !!


----------



## KMixson (Jan 29, 2017)

Good job. It helps to know what you are doing. I am not a carpenter. I can run plumbing, electrical and do other work, but don't ask me to saw a board in half if you want it done right. I can't cut a straight line in wood to save my life. Not even with a table saw or miter saw.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 31, 2017)

Awesome story....


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 2, 2017)

Very Cool great work :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Diamonddave (May 13, 2021)

very nice you did a excellent job


----------

